# ADF trying to kill each other or...



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

are they mating? Cause from what I have seen it has a white bumps under it's arm. Unless I am wrong and I actually have a boy and a girl. I know males are smaller than the females so I just wanted to make sure. I did try and separate them but he just won't let go.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They're breeding. No worries, though, the babies won't survive if the parents are in the tank.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> They're breeding. No worries, though, the babies won't survive if the parents are in the tank.




but frog babies would be the cutest!
i can't get ADF...i looked it up and they live longer than dogs :surprise: 
that is a commitment!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

But the average is 3-5 years.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Our dogs also think I'm killing my wife when I hug her, so I can see how this would be confusing LOL


----------



## miatiny (Aug 11, 2016)

Sometimes males will grab other males and tr to mate. I had on that grabbed another male but by the head....they are silly. I actually had 2 babies survive and grow into adults. When it morphed into a frog it was only a cm long. My tank was heavily planted.
From your picture it looks like two males to me.

If ever you buy more make sure you quarantine them for at least 2 months. I made a mistake of only doing it for 2 weeks and the new ones must have had chytrid and being so heavily planted by the time I realized what was happening it killed all my older ones including my 3 born at home.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

fernielou said:


> but frog babies would be the cutest!
> i can't get ADF...i looked it up and they live longer than dogs :surprise:
> that is a commitment!


Is it possible you accidentally looked up ACF? The larger version? I know they live quite a while.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

it said they can live up to 20 years! and one guy had a pair for 30 he said?!

I don't think I have the patience to feed them either. if they start singing my husband would not be too happy with probably.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Every frog forum where I lurk says five years maximum. African Clawed Frogs can live 20-30 years. The "song" is very quiet and soft. As an aside, I haven't found them hard to feed even though I've always kept them in either a Betta or a Betta/community tank. I feed frozen and put theirs in a feeding dish. Never have understood the problem some people say they experience.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes def both males. I also forgot to mention how he is thin and I have heard him sing before.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Either my frogs are just wanting to mate or the bigger one is actually a female. Look at this.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The bigger one is a female. That is one way to recognize the difference. Males do not get that large.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I know for sure the male is smaller than female. But The big one also has bump under the arm and I've heard it sing before. Now from what I read, females don't normally sing nor have the bumps. But I could be wrong or at least what I read was wrong. Either way, I am still looking out to see if I see any eggs.


----------

